# salary and rent advise



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

hello guys,

im in the processing of interviewing for a job as senior IT auditor for a mnc based in hk.

some information ive gotten from the head hunter is 

· Salary can range from (Hong Kong Dollars): 36K - 46K x13 months.

· Housing allowance can range from: 4.9K – 5.7K x 12 months.

· Discretionary bonus: Approx. 7% of base salary.

im not sure if the salary and rent is market rate for expats.

some questions which i need answers


1. please advise for the salary. im thinking of 60k hkd per month as i did some research that hk has high standards of living. sorry if im being ignorant.

2.been searching for apartments for rent. im not looking for something fancy or big. the office is a hk island. im ok with stayin at new terrorities , somewhere far from the city will be good. some peaceful and quiet times. but i cant find anything less than 10k hkd, therefoe the housing allowance wont be enough.


3. i was told that discretionary bonus is performance bonus . throughout my working experience of 5 year performance bonus is given based on employees performance for that financial year and it varies. usually given in months i.e 2-3 months salary for performance bonus.
is this % a normal for hk ? i find it strange that its pre determined even before the employee is being appraised.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

anyone have advises?


----------



## KunalD (Jan 2, 2013)

Not sure about new territories, but a decent 1 bedroom apartment in midlevels area where a lot of the expats live will be around 20k per month, the better ones being around 30k. Cant really comment on salary as it depend on position and industry But what I generally picked up was that it ends up being around 30-40% of your salary. Goodluck


----------



## kaylor_R (Jan 1, 2013)

In new territories, some rent of decent flat may be over 10k


----------



## soojenn (Jan 14, 2013)

commie_rick said:


> hello guys,
> 
> im in the processing of interviewing for a job as senior IT auditor for a mnc based in hk.
> 
> ...


I think the salary is a bit low, and the housing allowance as well.


----------



## Peter2000hk (Jan 26, 2013)

For HK Salary is still OK you can ask for better housing allowance.


----------



## wangyu2100 (Jan 29, 2013)

it`s a reasonable offer


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

Reality check - not all expats receive an allowance, I've never heard of a $5k allowance, just seems pointless!
I think $10k is really the minimum to spend unless you are thinking of doing a flatshare... even the remote island village flats will be asking for that nowadays unless it is deep and far away from the pier.


----------

